# Working with a cheap lathe?



## Finlander (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, 
Isn´t there someone else in the forum who´s working on a cheap lathe. Mine coast about 85€=~110US$. In my case it is´n perhaps a question of money, it´s moore about the fact that I have so many different interests that I can´t buy expensive quality tools for everyone of them, I just have to choose.
I can´t see that it´s up to the lathe what´s coming out of it. I have succeed to make alot of (in my opinion) good looking pieces on my lathe. Although there is of course some limitations, but many of them are possible to construct by yourself with some imagination and a little bit of skill. I would like to have a chuck for my lathe, and that of course I have to buy, but it doesn´t coast me any moore than it coast for they who has moore expesive lathes. 
I think it will kill the interest for woodturning of many young person when everybody´s bragging how exellent and expensive their lathes are. Don´t look down on those who have to manage with cheaper tools. I think it´s among them the real skills are often found. 


A woodworker never makes firewood, he only get smaller pieces to make something out of.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was given a Harbor Freight lathe, first time I have ever turned anything. I need to do some work on it to give it more rigidity but it runs quiet and smooth so I will use it to learn on till the Lord brings something else along to use. There is nothing wrong with having something you can afford until something better comes your way. I don't think there are many here that brag about tools and such, most folks here are just glade to have something to work with.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree; use what you can afford, some times learning on something a little worn out, or lower quality teaches you how to be a better craftsman in my thinking.

I remember when I was first starting out in the machining trade, i started working at a Job Shop that had realy worn out equipment.
Learning to turn a round part straight by bumping the cross slide in and out to accomidate for the wear in the ways. Also to cut a convex, or concave part by putting a rod against the tool holder, and the tail stock, or head stock. 

Learning with those machines, made me a better craftsman, just because I had the know how to make something work.

We had to think at how to make things. No computers, No CNC's back then.

Anyhow my point is any tool is a good tool you can learn to overcome the shortcomings of it. Then when you can upgrade you will be that much better.

Danny


----------



## Swallow (Jan 13, 2010)

Some of the finest spinning work that I have ever seen was done on wooden wood lathes built LONG before anyone in this forum was even born, using high carbon steel tools. It's not the machine that makes the art, it's the Artist.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Finlander said:


> Hi,
> Isn´t there someone else in the forum who´s working on a cheap lathe. Mine coast about 85€=~110US$. In my case it is´n perhaps a question of money, it´s moore about the fact that I have so many different interests that I can´t buy expensive quality tools for everyone of them, I just have to choose.
> I can´t see that it´s up to the lathe what´s coming out of it. I have succeed to make alot of (in my opinion) good looking pieces on my lathe. Although there is of course some limitations, but many of them are possible to construct by yourself with some imagination and a little bit of skill. I would like to have a chuck for my lathe, and that of course I have to buy, but it doesn´t coast me any moore than it coast for they who has moore expesive lathes.
> I think it will kill the interest for woodturning of many young person when everybody´s bragging how exellent and expensive their lathes are. Don´t look down on those who have to manage with cheaper tools. I think it´s among them the real skills are often found.
> ...


I guess I don't see where you are coming from. I haven't seen any posts on here that degrades anyone who has a cheap lathe. Most buy what they can afford from what I have seen. Yes there has been advise to the new turners about the short comings of some lathes and what they can do to overcome them but still haven't seen them being talked down to because of there lathe. I started with a $50 Craftsman lathe 6 yrs ago. Yes I do have 3 lathes now and yes one is expensive. Does it make me a great turner, no it doesn't. I agree it is not the machine but the person running the machine and tools.

So as far as I can see no one is bragging about there lathes and I think every one of us who are turners here are willing in anyway we can to help newcomers. Lots of info, lots of pictures posted and step by step instructions on how we make certain things are posted. 

Any turner is welcome here and it makes no difference what type of lathe they have. Our goal here is to help and make anyone a better turner.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I have seen excellent turning on electric drill powered "lathes" and drill press "lathes" It's not the tool(altho it must run straight) it's the skill of the turner..Just because they have a super expensive lathe, doesn't mean they can turn..I've seen some real poor turnings off expensive lathes. Forget any talk & go to your shop and turn & enjoy. I started turning on a springpole lathe I made..try that...see what a headstock 2nails and a rope can do.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

There ya go Christer:

Everyone here is on this forum for their love of wood working, and in the little bit I've been on here I've never seen any one put down anothers work or tools.

Everyone here is happy to help each other in any way they can.


On another note, I have run to one guy like you describe; at the Harvest Festival last year. he was a real a-- when I tried to talk to him about his turnnings, and pens his response to me was "Im a production turner and I only use a one way lathe" in other words he was telling me don't talk to me you are not at my expertise level .... go away.

So yes there are people out there like that but they aren't on this forum.

Danny


----------



## Finlander (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sorry!*

Hi, I´m very sorry, it was not my intention to get down on the members of this forum with the talk about "everybody´s bragging" their lathes. I didn´t mean that everybody on this forum is doing that (I haven´t even followed this forum for a very long time), but I read a lot of woodturning forums and I think it´s quite often that forum members are telling that you have to get at least this or that (read=expensive) lathe, or the woodturning will be very difficult.
I think it was just a little warning in general that talking about expensive tools in the wrong situations can build up a wall for young or beginning woodworkers to buy any kind of tools.
I´m also looking for moore discussions of how you can change and improve cheap tools so they would be easier to use. Maybe there is alot of forums about just that out there, but I haven´t been able to find many of them. 
Thanks for all the replys on this thread and I hope to be a regular member of this forum with at least some new ideas or tips that can be useful for someone.

Christer
---------------

A woodworker never makes firewood, he only get smaller pieces to make something out of.


----------



## AP3D (Aug 24, 2010)

Good evening everyone, I am new to this forum. 
I have a Harbor Freight lathe myself and as long as I do not try to cut too deep and my tools are sharp, it works very well. 
Also, changing to a multi-link belt removed a vibration I had from the V-belt getting stiff when not used often.


Arnold


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

To play a devil's advocate:

One of the problems I have had with cheap tools is that *when you are learning* you do not know what is the cause of failure: Is it you or is it the tool? Once you become an expert you know how to get most out of a cheap tool and how to get around its limitations.

Believe me, I have tried it many different ways including building a "lathe":

******* lathe v 5.01 - a set on Flickr

Furthermore, define "cheap". I agree that $110 is cheap by any standard. However, many, if not most, derive great success from price ranges which are just above that ($400 - $1000) with "expensive" machines costing 10 times as much.

With any tool there is a diminishing return curve and for a slight increase in cost there is a disproportinate increase in quality at the steep end of the curve compared with the flat part.

This has become one of my standard questions when comparing two items in a shop: "What do I get for the extra $$$?"


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cheap or inexpensive is a relative term. It depends on how much money you have to spend. I bought a used Harbor Freight lathe. I detemined the quality by what the original owner turned- bowls and furmiture parts. For him, it did a good job. For me, it does a good job.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

My lathe happens to be a harbor freight product. I was completely green when I bought it for $75 from someone who had never used it and wanted to dump it. It came with a set of tools that had never touched wood. I didn't even realize it didn't have a drive centre, and it took me a while to track down the parts that I needed. I happened to be in Philadelphia a couple of weeks ago and went into the MLCS store, and bought an adapter, chuck and chuck-mounted drive centre, then came home and turned a really bad piece, but it's a start. The lathe may not be everything a turner could wish for, but it is straight and runs smoothly. 

I would like to know what a multilink belt is, for future reference. I have found that changing speeds on this thing is a real PITA, too.

I expect I'll get a better lathe as time goes by, but I'm satisfied that I can learn on this one, and nobody is going to laugh at my lathe because noone I know knows anything about lathes.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Roger I never worry about what people think of my tools. I have always advocated to buy the best you can afford. Can you turn on a $75 HF lathe? Yes you can. Can you turn on a $6000 Oneway lathe? Yes you can. Will the Oneway make you a better turner? No it won't. I have seen some absolutely beautiful work and I mean gallery type work come off a $80 craftsman tube lathe but the guy was a master at turning. It does not make a difference what you are turning on it takes time and experience to make these types of turnings. My granddad instilled in me in my early years of learning furniture making. He said, "Tools do not make a craftsman." 

Oh and if your lathe speed is adjusted by a reeves drive a link belt is not a good idea. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

I started turning pens about 5 years ago. On a ShopSmith (that I bought new 25-30 years ago) with "full size" tools. I bought a pen mandrel and took it apart and used the Drill chuck to hold the rod. I turned some real nice pens.
I went to my brothers house, he has a Jet Mini with "pen sized tools" I could not use them. They were too small and I could not controll them.
I bought a mini, from Menards on clearance $25.00, it runs quieter than the ShopSmith, still use the "full size tools". Still turn real nice pens.

One sugestion that I tell anyone that is starting to turn.....
Buy a couple of 8' 2X2's or buy a 2X4 and rip it. Cut it to 8-12" lengths and "Make some saw dust. Make some coves, some beads just make saw dust out of them. By the time you have turned 16 feet of wood you are getting the feel of turning. And you have only spent about $4.00 for the wood. If you want to try captured rings use a piece of 2X2 first, then when you break either the ring or the spindle you have spent about 2 bits for the wood and you have had fun, not to mention the pile of sawdust on the floor.....


just my thoughts

t


----------



## Hawk1953 (Dec 15, 2010)

I paid 5.00 yes thats right for my first lathe. A Craftsman lathe that I bought at a yard sale. It was a basic tool that allowed me to learn and enjoy the craft of turning wood. I have used other more expensive ones but none that taught me more than the first I used and Tom is correct in saying buy some inexpensive wood and just make some sawdust. You will learn the touch and pleasure of turning.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

At least our lathes have motors.
Check this one out.
YouTube - Moroccan Bow Lathe


----------



## Tom in indy (Oct 29, 2009)

*impressive*

That is Impressive.....a bow lathe, using his foot as the other "hand" and only using the one skew


wow

tom


----------



## tinman101 (Sep 28, 2010)

hi its nice to hear some sence at last i have been thinking that for years nice one


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

It was interesting watching him casually cut out that captive ring. Just showin' off.


----------

